# stair tread bullnose overhang



## cajunpedaler

our local building codes require no more than an 1 1/4" overhang on stair treads. unfortunately we installed them and there is a consistent 1 1/2". i can install a 1/4" veneer but hate to do that, because each riser is reclaimed cypress...i am wondering if i can nail a piece of trim under the bullnose and if there's a specific dimension for that scenario? I've looked and can't come up with anything. the house is non conventional, but well done. used reclaimed cypress (i'm in louisiana) and industrial type finish (corrugated duct for a/c and exposed conduit on old bead board ceilings, etc)
thanks.
perry
cajunpedaler


----------



## PurpleHeartJarHead

cajunpedaler said:


> our local building codes require no more than an 1 1/4" overhang on stair treads. unfortunately we installed them and there is a consistent 1 1/2". i can install a 1/4" veneer but hate to do that, because each riser is reclaimed cypress...i am wondering if i can nail a piece of trim under the bullnose and if there's a specific dimension for that scenario? I've looked and can't come up with anything. the house is non conventional, but well done. used reclaimed cypress (i'm in louisiana) and industrial type finish (corrugated duct for a/c and exposed conduit on old bead board ceilings, etc)
> thanks.
> perry
> cajunpedaler


Having just done the stairs in my home, I feel your pain. I'm not expert by any means, but without adding thickness to the riser, the only other way I can honestly see to remove a 1/4" from the tread is to pop the tread and rip the back edge through a TS; or taking it off the nose edge itself, which would be more time consuming.

With regard to adding trim, I think simply adding bulk under the bull nose won't fix distance x, edge of bull nose to face of riser in the mind of a detailed inspector. 

Probably not what you wanted to hear. Hopefully some one else has more experience and will comment.


----------



## cajunpedaler

i called my inspector and asked to come by and critique our stair project..our only fault was the excessive nosing..1 1/2" rather than the required 1 1/4"...i asked about solutions, including a 1/4" veneer over riser...OR could i put a small detail trim under the bullnose and hooray..he says a trim piece will be fine...woohoo!!
perry


----------



## DannyT

he must have been feeling generous that day. the molding doesnt change the overall overhang of the tread, makes it look less tho


----------



## firemedic

Cajun, glad you got it worked out. I'd really like to see those stairs! Pictures!!!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## framingrailman

cajunpedaler said:


> i called my inspector and asked to come by and critique our stair project..our only fault was the excessive nosing..1 1/2" rather than the required 1 1/4"...i asked about solutions, including a 1/4" veneer over riser...OR could i put a small detail trim under the bullnose and hooray..he says a trim piece will be fine...woohoo!!
> perry


Goes to show how ______ most code inspectors are. Putting the trim peice under the nosing changes nothing.


----------



## cfbrew2

If inspectors enforced everything by the book building houses would not be practical. They need to use common sense once in awhile.


----------



## BWSmith

On a technical note......and you can research this cause,well its fun.

Traditionally "scotia" has been the go-to mould under nosers......But somehwere 'round the late 80's it wasn't being stocked anymore.Which mesh's in with the advent of "Box stores".After that time "cove" became the default pc.

The differences may seem like splitting hairs?.....which I can put up a very compelling argument that it isn't(splitt'n hairs).A cove is a constant radius,with generally the same amt. of fillet(little sq section),top and bttm...........Scotia on the other hand,at least WRT the pce under a noser.....Has two noticibly different fillets.The one that we use on top is much wider.The point is visual,you're looking "down" at the tread.And just like scotia is correct under window sills,its correct here under noser cause this wider top section spaces the radius'd or curved section...lower.Uhhh,that would be so we can see it.Scotia also is sposed to be a multi radii on its cruved part.Tighter at top,flattening as it gracefully curves lower.

Scotia,properly prepared,somewhere about 5/8" thick and easily 7/8" tall.Its a "forgotten" profile in the,slam-bam-dooh-dah architectural times we live in.BW


----------

